# hoping to move 2 south east spain



## jennabobs (Aug 20, 2010)

hey all 
Im new 2this and i need alot of answers and advice...
where do all the brits go. The thing is me and my partner are planning a move 2 spain but we'd like to be in a area thats brit friendly. Any ideas?
Also we'v got a ruff idea of which part but wud love recommendations of places in the south east
replies appreciated
Thanl


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jennabobs said:


> hey all
> Im new 2this and i need alot of answers and advice...
> where do all the brits go. The thing is me and my partner are planning a move 2 spain but we'd like to be in a area thats brit friendly. Any ideas?
> Also we'v got a ruff idea of which part but wud love recommendations of places in the south east
> ...



Most areas have lots of Brits, but it varies from town to town, and even areas of towns. You really need to come over and have a look around, getting chatting to people in bars......Nerja, Alicante, Javea, Benidorm, torrevieja are all names that spring to mind with plenty of brits???

Jo xxx


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

Can you give us region(s) you like the look of?

Murcia is getting more brits than it ever has been.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Most areas have lots of Brits, but it varies from town to town, and even areas of towns. You really need to come over and have a look around, getting chatting to people in bars......Nerja, Alicante, Javea, Benidorm, torrevieja are all names that spring to mind with plenty of brits???
> 
> Jo xxx


never thought I'd see Javea linked in that way with Torre & Benidorm!!!


yes, there is a Brit community here in Javea, but it's not huge & Javea's really more international than that - & it has to be said that there are probably less Brits now than even a year or so ago

I read in RTN yesterday that it's becoming the summer haunt of the rich & famous Spanish - & certainly at my end of town there aren't so many British tourists as in previous years


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Areas heavily populated by British immigrants are generally speaking not that attractive from the scenic beauty point of view.
Rather like Blackpool on heat.
But these places seem to be popular. 
And of course the work situation anywhere in Spain is dire.


----------



## jennabobs (Aug 20, 2010)

we are lookin at places in the costa del sol/brava? Place like that i think....possibly more inland as we aint too botherd bout beaches or the sea. my partner will be retiring so ill just need a part time job to keep us going. Dont think wel be comin untill hes paid his morgage off which is 5years so hopefully the job situation in spain has picked up
Thanks 
Jenna
Xx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

crc said:


> Can you give us region(s) you like the look of?
> 
> Murcia is getting more brits than it ever has been.


There's plenty gone from when I first came, probably 60%.


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Im shortly moving to Javea the british commuity didn't seem that much tbh especially early 30's 

I hope i meet some new friends out there.. im sure i will


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dolphin. said:


> Im shortly moving to Javea the british commuity didn't seem that much tbh especially early 30's
> 
> I hope i meet some new friends out there.. im sure i will


as I said - there is a Brit community - but not huge like in Torry or Benidorm - it's much more international really


funnily enough I did a clear-out of numbers on my mobile yesterday - I probably deleted about 20 numbers of non-spanish I have known here over the past 7 years who have returned to their 'home' country


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think the "British community" is predominantly people who've retired to Spain. As the work situation has become almost impossible here, the younger generation have either gone back, integrated with their Spanish colleagues/friends or they're simply not coming over in the quantities that they once did

Jo xxx


----------



## jennabobs (Aug 20, 2010)

thats the problem i think.
My parnter is retirin and im alot younger so ill want 2work


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jennabobs said:


> thats the problem i think.
> My parnter is retirin and im alot younger so ill want 2work



Hopefully by the time you come over things will be a little better, but there isnt much work about right now

Jo xxx


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> never thought I'd see Javea linked in that way with Torre & Benidorm!!!
> 
> 
> yes, there is a Brit community here in Javea, but it's not huge & Javea's really more international than that - & it has to be said that there are probably less Brits now than even a year or so ago
> ...


Oh your from Javea aren't you.. I already have a job and will be over soon but my friend who will be coming to live with me will be waiting until January? Basically he will need a job and he will be happy with a bar job or working in a restaurant... Personally i think somewhere like that Scallops family restaurant would be perfect for him.

The main question is, what time of the year should he come? As said i'll be there within a month but he wants to wait until its the best time to find a job... The sooner the better as i'll be paying all the rent until he gets here.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm not sure the phrase 'British community' has any real meaning, tbh. We are individuals and are very different in terms of income, education and - dare I say it - social class...
As someone -was it Pesky or Tallulah? - pointed out ages ago British immigrants who settle in the North or North-West tend to be different in their expectations and requirements of their life in Spain than those of us who come to the Costas.
I've met some really nice Brits here, people I'd get on with if I met them in S****horpe or Stoke Poges. Equally, I've been horrified to encounter the kind of Brit chavs (mainly in IKEA Malaga) I thought I'd left behind when I left the UK.

P.S. I just love writing S****horpe because of those little ***. I could write Southampton or Sheffield I suppose


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Dolphin. said:


> Oh your from Javea aren't you.. I already have a job and will be over soon but my friend who will be coming to live with me will be waiting until January? Basically he will need a job and he will be happy with a bar job or working in a restaurant... Personally i think somewhere like that Scallops family restaurant would be perfect for him.
> 
> The main question is, what time of the year should he come? As said i'll be there within a month but he wants to wait until its the best time to find a job... The sooner the better as i'll be paying all the rent until he gets here.



The thing I've learnt about getting a job here is that its not what you know, its who you know!! I've been here nearly 3 years and have finally just got a job - with people who I know and who know me!! There are so many people in Spain looking for bar type work, Employers are going to be spoilt for choice and ultimately will employ friends, family or people they know. Couple that with bars going under, leaving their experienced staff in the lurch............. There aint gonna be a good time to come over to get a job, its gonna be pot luck!!



Jo xxx


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

jojo said:


> The thing I've learnt about getting a job here is that its not what you know, its who you know!! I've been here nearly 3 years and have finally just got a job - with people who I know and who know me!! There are so many people in Spain looking for bar type work, Employers are going to be spoilt for choice and ultimately will employ friends, family or people they know. Couple that with bars going under, leaving their experienced staff in the lurch............. There aint gonna be a good time to come over to get a job, its gonna be pot luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Well i suppose if he comes in Jan i'll be there for 4 months before him so i can ask about and get something sorted for him... Im pretty confident that we'll get him sorted

I hope so


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dolphin. said:


> Oh your from Javea aren't you.. I already have a job and will be over soon but my friend who will be coming to live with me will be waiting until January? Basically he will need a job and he will be happy with a bar job or working in a restaurant... Personally i think somewhere like that Scallops family restaurant would be perfect for him.
> 
> The main question is, what time of the year should he come? As said i'll be there within a month but he wants to wait until its the best time to find a job... The sooner the better as i'll be paying all the rent until he gets here.


it's almost the end of the tourist season, so most bars & restaurants will be laying people off in a few weeks rather than employing them

but as Jojo says - you never know


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> it's almost the end of the tourist season, so most bars & restaurants will be laying people off in a few weeks rather than employing them
> 
> but as Jojo says - you never know


Yeah thats what i was thinking that now will be a bad time... As the management will be choosing a few of the best ones right about now to keep them for the winter, but my theory is that they might start to look again for new people by january time.. If i keep my eyes and ears open for him im sure we can sort him out


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dolphin. said:


> Yeah thats what i was thinking that now will be a bad time... As the management will be choosing a few of the best ones right about now to keep them for the winter, but my theory is that they might start to look again for new people by january time.. If i keep my eyes and ears open for him im sure we can sort him out


from experience - they don't have to look..........a lot of their staff go back year after year in the summer


Javea doesn't die completely in winter - but it's only really busy July & August


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Cheers for the info.. if you hear of anyone needing staff give me a shout, he will be in Javea from Jan onwards and is reliable and a hard worker etc


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dolphin. said:


> Cheers for the info.. if you hear of anyone needing staff give me a shout, he will be in Javea from Jan onwards and is reliable and a hard worker etc


will do - but don't hold your breath - any jobs are snapped up almost before they are available


another British owned bar closed last week, too - & we all thought they were doing OK


----------

